# No such thing as a Pandinus Africanus???



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

I need some help ID'ing my scorp as i was sold it as a P.Africanus, but after reading this site and speaking to couple other people, P.Africanus is a name made up just to pass CITES rules
The Scorpion Files - CITES protected scorpions


Please someone tell me what "twitchy" is:










Her body length is 4cm. She's defensive, like a P.cavimanus, but doesnt have the same indent on her pedipalps.
And all the redness is from the light, she is completely black, all over.

Any ideas?


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

can anyone help?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

im no good with scorps but it could be a emp or a asian forest scorp but i dont no good luck


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

looks more like a spinifer to me
not sure on the whole latin name

daz


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Heterometrus Spinifer..... no, pedipalps are completely different. Thanks though


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

I think she's about to moult though, she's not eating and has come out into the open on a flat surface and just staying there


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

It looks like and is likely to be an emp mate.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Muze. any idea what instar she is at 4cm (not inc tail)
Also, do emps only get a yellow/brown telson at a certain age then as she is completely black. Or could that just be down to the region she comes from?


----------



## Joshua_J (Jan 15, 2008)

P.cavimanus female doesnt have the 'indent' on their pedipalps. 
There are lots of small and dark form of P.cavimanus in the market. not sure what are they exactly. may be there just juven P.cavi. But the thing is, they seemed never grow in captivity.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The Sandman said:


> Thanks Muze. any idea what instar she is at 4cm (not inc tail)
> Also, do emps only get a yellow/brown telson at a certain age then as she is completely black. Or could that just be down to the region she comes from?


No probs, i asked the OH to have a look, he used to import alot of scorps and knows what names they usually go under. He also had a quick look at the pic. Tho we cant be definite without further pictures.

Not sure on the instar.

And as for her tail it depends where she is in her moult cycle, this could account for her tail being black.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like a Pandinus from the Somalian region has the same characteristics and granulation's on the pedipalp, its quite difficult to properly id this as there are several variations in the Pandinus family, clerer picture or some better ones would be ideal if you can get some.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

The one above does look like P.Cavimanus..... but the slight redness of the pedipalps is only evident in the photo (due to flash) and not with naked eye


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Some more pics, hope that helps


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Telson looks too dark to be a P. Imperator, juvies have whitish telsons and adults darker mahogany colour telsons.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> Looks like a Pandinus from the Somalian region has the same characteristics and granulation's on the pedipalp, its quite difficult to properly id this as there are several variations in the Pandinus family, clerer picture or some better ones would be ideal if you can get some.


After having a look at the new pics it is deffo looking like a Pandinus as Oli has said, but we're not sure which one, not much help i know...sorry


Oli is prolly you're best bet on getting this id'd 
Any ideas Oli?:lol2:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Many thanks Muze.


Oli, dya think ya can get anywhere with this?

I've tried searching pictures, but as soon as you put Pandinus in the search it just gives a thousand emporer pics


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Theirs a fair few out there just Pandinus sp see in the pics the pedipalps are smooth live Canvimanus but its obviously not due to color :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it possible to get a close up of the tibia and tarsus mate


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

lol see this is where im confused, cos that really looks like P.Imperator now.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm what color would you say the vesicle(Venom pouch) is


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Black mate


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

right now im thinking its not pandinus grrrr


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

is it not a african tri colour theres some in coasttocoast look similar to these


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

African tri colors are not even the same color mate.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

After speaking to some mates bout this it looks as if it could be Pandinus sp new specie as a lot are coming into the hobby The vesicle just throws it for me tbh.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

amazing. do you think its possible that is some type of cross breed.... P.Imperator/P.Cavimanus or something like that? i mean, in theory, maybe unlikely, but isnt it possible that any Sp. of Pandinus could mate?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Theirs a lot of new species coming in now so it could be one of them sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your help Oli
and you too Muze.

I'm happy with the "new species" result lol.

I'll name it myself: Pandinus Sandmanius :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

The Sandman said:


> Thanks for all your help Oli
> and you too Muze.
> 
> I'm happy with the "new species" result lol.
> ...






Quality


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The Sandman said:


> Thanks for all your help Oli
> and you too Muze.
> 
> I'm happy with the "new species" result lol.
> ...


LOL dont thank me mate, it was all Oli..he was wracking his brains on MSN yesterday trying to work out what scorp you had : victory:

Great name btw!


----------



## Lioth (Nov 15, 2012)

I can see clearly that it's an emp lol, look up for Pandinus imperator. Otherwise get me a new photo, it might be a lobster..


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lioth said:


> I can see clearly that it's an emp lol, look up for Pandinus imperator. Otherwise get me a new photo, it might be a lobster..


3 year old thread you have dragged up. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lioth said:


> I can see clearly that it's an emp lol, look up for Pandinus imperator. Otherwise get me a new photo *please*, it might be a lobster..


How about some manners


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Lioth said:


> I can see clearly that it's an emp lol, look up for Pandinus imperator. Otherwise get me a new photo, it might be a lobster..


some people...


----------



## Lioth (Nov 15, 2012)

Well there's no problem with grave-digging right? xD
@Colloseum, no.
woke up so early, oh wells


----------

